# Bo Burnham



## Chortle (Jun 10, 2013)

This comedian (Bo Burnham) has created many Vine videos that have gained popularity recently (trust me you have probably seen him while on facebook, 4chan, 9gag, etc.). However, he truly makes a, as cliche as it sounds, masterpiece with his sketch "what." I recommend everyone who wants a chuckle and some insight to check it out.(*warning: he is a professional comedian, so his jokes are pretty much designed to be offensive).

Here is his adorable face if you need another reason to check out his comedy.


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/bo-burnham-appreciation-470/

not exactly an active group but join eet!


----------



## Chortle (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks so much Nefury!


----------

